# Golf Glove Brand/help needed



## Janus’s (Jun 10, 2020)

I’m searching for a family member who needs the brand name of particular golf gloves. I’ll post a photo. I’ve searched the internet without any luck. Thank you in advance.


----------



## JassyKel (Oct 20, 2021)

I'm a big fan of golf. I know this logo. I would also like to have professional golf gloves, but I still haven't bought them. I don't play golf very often, and I think that's why I don't have such gloves yet. If I honestly don't really use gloves, then I can play golf. I now use latex or nitrile gloves just to protect myself from covid, and that's it. And by the way, it's very comfortable to play, and with such gloves, I don't mind the abos at all. I really recommend the hand not sweat. 






*___*
the link: https://medrux.com/latex-vs-nitrile-gloves/


----------



## Len the Amateur (Apr 6, 2021)

Can you provide a reason why that specific glove?

Also: have you taken it to a pro shop (not a sporting goods store) and asked them? And not the kid behind the counter either but the instructor/manager/etc ?


----------

